# Opensips



## Fatman (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I've decided to take on the task of installing opensips and play around with it. This thread's goal is to try and validate the install procedure on opensips.org's site which will hopefully help others attempting to do the same install.

The process that I will be using is from the following link:
http://opensips.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/opensips/trunk/INSTALL

Before even starting the install process, I noticed that I'm already stuck at section 1 (Verifying Requirements).



> Requirements:
> - gcc / suncc / icc : gcc >= 2.9x; 4.[012] recommended (it will work with
> older version but it might require some options tweaking for best
> performance)
> ...



I started checking my system to see if I have what's required however I'm unsure on how to proceed with the installation of certaine libraries.

For example, I have confirmed the following requirements:


```
test# whereis gcc
gcc: /usr/bin/gcc /usr/share/man/man1/gcc.1.gz

test# whereis sed
sed: /usr/bin/sed /usr/share/man/man1/sed.1.gz /usr/ports/japanese/sed

test# whereis tr
tr: /usr/bin/tr /usr/share/man/man1/tr.1.gz

test# whereis yacc
yacc: /usr/bin/yacc /usr/share/man/man1/yacc.1.gz
```

I'm a little confused when it comes to confirming that i have this requirement:



> GNU tar ("gtar" on Solaris) and gzip if you want "make tar" to work



Do I need to install gtar from ports?


```
test# whereis gtar
gtar: /usr/ports/archivers/gtar

test# whereis gzip
gzip: /usr/bin/gzip /usr/share/man/man1/gzip.1.gz /usr/ports/archivers/gzip
```

What are they referring to here? 



> - GNU install or BSD install (on Solaris "ginstall") if you want "make install", "make bin", "make sunpkg" to work



I'm also having a hard time finding information on installing libraries (e.g. libmysqlclient, libradius-ng -libs, devel headers)

Any help would be much appreciated? 

Thanks,

Fatman


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 12, 2009)

Please stop naming topics after yourself. This is not your blog.


----------



## Fatman (Dec 12, 2009)

sorry, i thought the name was funny.


----------

